# Maybe good deal Image Dynamics IDMAX



## mos805 (Nov 30, 2011)

Starting bid is $100 with free shipping, no actual pictures of the sub though and description seems a little wierd. I emailed the seller for actual pics and functionality, if it really is for an IDMax it looks to be a good deal. 

Image Dynamics IDMAX 12" D2 subwoofer in fantastic condition! | eBay


----------

